# Banoffee tartlets



## Ishbel (May 20, 2005)

Makes four 10cm tartlets

400ml tin sweetened condensed milk
100ml double cream
90g cold unsalted butter, cubed
120g plain flour, sifted
25g icing sugar, sifted
1½ tablespoon very cold water
2 medium bananas
200ml double cream, whipped
4 tablespoons grated plain chocolate

To make the toffee sauce, place the can of condensed milk, unopened, in a saucepan and cover with cold water. Bring to the boil and keep on a steady simmer for 3 hours, topping up the water if necessary. Turn off the heat and allow the can to cool in the saucepan.

Once cool, open the can and measure out 250g caramelised milk. Place this in a large bowl and add the whipped double cream. Whisk to create a thick toffee. Keep aside at room temperature. (Alternatively, use a ready made toffee sauce – about 250g weight.)

To make the pastry, place the butter in a bowl. Add the flour and icing sugar and lightly rub in with your hands until the mixture resembles breadcrumbs. Add the cold water and work the mixture briefly until it forms a ball. Lightly flatten, wrap in clingfilm and refrigerate for 25 minutes.

Preheat the oven to 200°C/gas 6. Take the pastry out of the fridge, roll it out and use to line 4 x 10cm tartlet cases. Line each with foil and pour in dried beans or rice to fill the case. Fold the foil over the beans or rice so that you have a small parcel in the case.

Bake for 10 minutes then take the pastry out of the oven. Carefully remove the foil parcels and place the tartlet cases back in the oven for a few minutes, until the bases colour nicely. Take out of the oven and allow to cool.

Peel the bananas, cut into diagonal slices and use to cover the base of each tart. Allow about half a banana per tart, possibly a little less. Fill each case with toffee sauce and refrigerate immediately. Keep in the fridge for about 2 hours, so that the toffee firms up.

Take out of the fridge, and leave to return to room temperature. Place a generous dollop of whipped double cream on each portion. Sprinkle with some grated chocolate and serve.


----------

